# Not a pigeon



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

OK, now I'm ready. How about a bird picture for everyone?


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

thats nice i wish i had birds like that in my country


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice capture  I love Eagles. I wish there were more around here. They mostly hang out around the rivers and reservoirs, but I'm just a bit too far off from any to see them. We have noticed one or two pass over the house on their way to lunch though


----------



## Hunterex8 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats beautiful! Ive never seen a bald eagle for real before, someday I hope to! Good job on getting that pic.


----------



## christopher1 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hello*

Thats eagle or hawk looks very beautiful nice shot,,,,,


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Bald Eagle picking up Walleye for her baby sitting on shore whining for food. We had about six of these eagles around camp every day and night for our fish remains. Beautiful birds. This was in Canada last year.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

james fillbrook said:


> thats nice i wish i had birds like that in my country


I don't. My pigeons wouldn't last long.


----------

